
Ask HN: Should I pick up Dart and Flutter for my next side-project? - arisAlexis
I&#x27;m between using node.js &amp; React.Native or Flutter. I don&#x27;t like waisting time but if that&#x27;s where things going then I&#x27;d like to learn. But Google already failed sometimes in making a technology very popular.
======
afish
If the side project is for passive income, then Dart and flutter is the way to
go. Single code base and mutli platform. Soon industry will also catch up with
this logic.

